# Bear actuator clutch info



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

I wrote Bear yesterday and ask them about the clutch in the actuator. 
I wrote: 

Will continued activation of the torque limiter weaken it over time, reducing the load handling ability of the actuator? 

They replied: 

Hello Bob, 

The clutch, (or torque limiter) is a wear item on the actuator. The clutch will weaken slightly over time. If you can avoid extended cycling of the ball detent clutch at the end of strokes you will generally extend the life of the actuator. The clutch in normal end of stroke cycling will probably last 20000 to 30000 extend and retract cycles before you may see it begin weakening. In most applications that equates to many years of service. 

End of reply

Just so we can be in the know about the K2 actuator.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

MGM…

Good information. Thanks for taking the time to find that out
and passing it on.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

At 20,000 to 30,000 lifespan cycles, I will never wear out my actuators. This is part of the initial information I received from Bear Linear, back when I was doing the research, and discovered they were the best-suited for my purpose.
Whereas, the SuperWinch on the lift mechanism of the Johnny Bucket Jr didn't last any time at all. Worst yet, they've yet to honor the warranty........but, they're working on it(40 days later).
I'm glad I encouraged John Scheele to switch to the actuators, and toss the winches. And, I'm even more glad he did it.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

And that’s before it starts to weaken..

I am thinking of upgrading to a K2x 2000 lb unit with limits and clutch so it will stop before it gets into the clutch at end of stroke and so it will clutch if over loaded.

Right now the K2 1000 lb unit will not lift my 270 lbs standing in the bucket unless I am all the way to the back of the bucket, it will not lift my son's 350 lbs at all, it will lift me and my son standing on the lift bracket behind the bucket at a total weight of 620lbs inline side to side with the actuator shaft with out the bucket installed on the bracket.

Lots of leverage force involved, I would like it to lift my weight no matter what at least, so an upgrade to the K2x will be needed for this.

Then I will put the K2 on the rear or to power dump.


----------

